# Real Housewives Maltese



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

Who else noticed Lisa Vanderplumps' Maltese Lollipop?

Cute, right? Her little pom Giggy gets the spotlight, but her other two Lollipop and Pikachu are awesome.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

adorable


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I noticed them too, but I wonder where she got them. She says her pom is a teacup which sorta throws me off and now that little pom has lost all his hair :-(


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I watch the Real Housewives of Beverly Hills actually i watch all the Housewives shows.:brownbag: Lollipop is just adorable and i wish we saw more of her than the pom Jiggy.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

mysugarbears said:


> I watch the Real Housewives of Beverly Hills actually i watch all the Housewives shows.:brownbag: Lollipop is just adorable and i wish we saw more of her than the pom Jiggy.


ditto! poor jiggy, like someone else said i am a little miffed that she calls him a "teacup". i think the hair loss is a common genetic disorder in poms, i have a neighbor with a pom with the same condition (he is standard size).


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

What a cute pic, thanks for posting it.
Lollipop reminds me of Paris...
allthough Lollipop has a much better haircut!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

We dont get that show in Canada...drats but they are cute fluffs, I bet they get spoiled.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

malteseboy22 said:


> We dont get that show in Canada...drats but they are cute fluffs, I bet they get spoiled.


Yep we do. Lyn  Maybe you don't have the same package as me. Real housewives of different places like New Jersey and Atlanta. I have seen a couple.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

aw her maltese looks really cute, like a little princess  
the pom in the campus mini market here has really short hair all the time..I wonder if he lost them too, or he just gets shaved all the time:huh:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh what cute little fluffs!


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

my best friend has a pom that's going through that hair-loss now. it is a common genetic thing called alopecia x. it can be brought-on by shaving the dog short with clippers, the coat sometimes never grows back all the way. My friend shaved his pom for summer, and it only came back in chunks, so now he's shaved permanently. I'm actually afraid that my Darby might be taking too long to grow out his butt hair since his last trim (not a shave though)... 

They're all cute though, especially Lollipop.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

briones1980 said:


> my best friend has a pom that's going through that hair-loss now.* it is a common genetic thing called alopecia x. it can be brought-on by shaving the dog short with clippers, the coat sometimes never grows back all the way.* My friend shaved his pom for summer, and it only came back in chunks, so now he's shaved permanently. I'm actually afraid that my Darby might be taking too long to grow out his butt hair since his last trim (not a shave though)...
> 
> They're all cute though, especially Lollipop.


What!!! OMG! :w00t:
Is that for real?! 

If it is, I will freak!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

All her dogs are really cute. I like her pillows on the sofa too! lol.


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

Canada said:


> What!!! OMG! :w00t:
> Is that for real?!
> 
> If it is, I will freak!


Yeah, it's real. No pom line is completely free of it, but some breeders find it more often than others in their dogs. It doesn't harm the dog, it's strictly cosmetic in most cases (in some cases their skin can become black and cracked though, which can be uncomfortable!). That's why many people who own purebred pomeranians don't do the summer shave-down.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

briones1980 said:


> Yeah, it's real. No pom line is completely free of it, but some breeders find it more often than others in their dogs. It doesn't harm the dog, it's strictly cosmetic in most cases (in some cases their skin can become black and cracked though, which can be uncomfortable!). That's why many people who own purebred pomeranians don't do the summer shave-down.


Oh!!! 
Thank you so much for answering my question.
Sigh of relief! :smheat:
I was worried that it included Maltese
and Paris has quite the hairstyle going on now. :w00t:
That is very interesting to know about Poms and shaving.


----------

